# Any interest in the new Gun's n Roses effort?



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hard to believe it has been 21 years since the release of Appetite. The band (or whats left of it) first effort since Use Your Illusion II back in 1991 is out. Any interest or are we done with that?










Clearly a mega force back in the 80's and has to be considered a fairly influential band in it's day. Axl kind of screwed that whole thing up.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not usually my sort of thing, though I gain some understanding through student interest. I don't care for the vocals so I don't consider myself a fan. There has been tons of interest in this project though, and the hype might kickstart sales to overcome any weakness in the actual product (um..art), if any. However, it's important to keep an open mind in case it's greatly different than its predecessors, not an uncommon thing in rock history.

That bicycle looks a lot like the one I delivered morning newspapers with for years as a kid. 

Otherwise, no I'm not interested.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Nope. Calling this "Guns and Roses", however, is like Kim Mitchell touring as Max Webster. 

TG


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I think its Guns n Roses in name only. Who's left from the original band? Axl Rose? He was always the biggest asshole anyway. No interest whatsoever.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Frankly I prefer Slash as a classical guitarist. I prefer Axl to be nice. I guess you can't get everything in life you want :/

They did blow Iron Maiden out of the water back when I saw them open for Maiden, but that is a lot of water (and years) under the bridge now. For the sake of my spare tire and nostalgia, I may p2p it and then delete it once used.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

They were arguably the biggest band in the world when _Use You Illusion _came out. (Not best--but biggest)

But they self destructed.

They could have been the new Stones.

But they self destructed.

Axl could have had this out years ago--but he self destructed.

Seen it before.

But you never know what the die hards will think.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Well I'm not necessarily a die hard (I thought the spagetti incident was crap) but I like the new tune. No Question Axle's an idiot and He should have just released it under another name. I'm sure the rest of the guys are counting their money somewhere rolling their eyes, with the exception of course of Adler. He's probably just trying to remember who he is.

I still love Apetite in a big way, never gets old for me.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I will definitely download this when I get the chance, and I will give it the obligatory transit-hour-to-work listen. If I like it, I might listen to it again, otherwise it'll be deletaroonie after that.

I kind of feel like I _have_ to listen to it. I loved Appetite and parts of Illusion I&II so much that I kind of owe it to axl to try him on again. Besides, what if it's _good???_ *shudders*

I don't care for the single that's out, but you never know, there might be another Rocket Queen hiding somewhere on the B-side.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

hum....wonder how much it's costing him to use the name Gun and Roses!....to me they were more of a One record Hit band..yet they got big...but got small almost as fast. Long forgotten. 

and WHAT's wrong with axl anyway!..how many damn plastic surgery did that dude get?!...

before and after


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

bunch o losers. without slash there's no reason to listen at all.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

suttree said:


> bunch o losers. without slash there's no reason to listen at all.


Amen.. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, sorry to be a hater, but I could never get past the vocals in the original Guns and Roses albums.

Slash is a good (not great) player IMO and that's about it.

The songs in the original album were also decent, but nothing special or exciting to me.


Rose's voice is like scratching a fork across a china plate to my ears.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

I just love Slash's sloppy solos, they sound so...filthy...you gotta admit his solos were pretty "rock and roll". I have their live album on my ipod and...they really suck live. G n' R was definitely a "studio" band.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Amen to the filthy Slash solos. As for Axles voice.. Whatever. I like alot of their tunes. Voice, sloppiness notwithstanding. GnR were my generation and I loved it. They los me when they got all strange with the Use your Illusion I & II. as much as I loved Don't Cry or November Rain, they started to lose what it was I loved about them. I mean Look at Billy Corrigan. His voice is like Nails on chalk board to me, but he's still going isn't he? At this time Axle is more like a circus freak than anything else. Combined with someone with a bucket on their head....


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I was 13 when 'appetite for destruction' came out. For someone that age, it was one of those life changing albums for me. One of the biggest albums of my generation. I loved Use Your Illusion one and two as well.

But as mentioned, this version of 'Guns n' Roses' has very little to do with what Guns n' Roses were. I'd be curious to hear it all, but that is about it.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

IMO, Appetite is one of those rare "perfect" records. The Illusion records would have been better as 1 albums. Too much bloated junk on there.

The new one...I've heard all the leaks, demos, etc, over the years and don't think much of the majority of what I've heard. The single is awful, there's no hook, the intro is too long, guitar sound is not good and it just sounds too full to me.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

al3d said:


> hum....wonder how much it's costing him to use the name Gun and Roses!


Axl owns the name 100%, he had the other members sign over all rights to it way back when they were still together.

I don't expect anything from this album. I might give it a listen but I won't buy it.


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

I think it will still kick ass in it's own way..


Should be called The AXL ROSE BAND though... something other than GnR.


Here's an early review:

http://www.rollingstone.com/reviews/album/24024297/review/24161281/chinese_democracy


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I liked some of the original stuff from G'N'R but from what I've heard of the new one, I won't be opening up the wallet to add it into the collection. Some things are better left in the past, Axl being one of them.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

none here.
this was another one of those bands that everyone around me liked and i couldnt stand. i was 18 or 19 when their first album came out. it was everywhere. just the culmination of years of crappy but hugely popular bands, and good bands playing crappy and hugely popular music(van halen for example)
i think thats when i started to become anti social.
gnr lol- remember the promo posters- guys all dressed up like peacocks, bottles of jack daniels everywhere, slash's idiotic headgear, including the cigarette. jeezus. if they sounded good itd be almost forgivable.
but they didnt- there was a touch of old school aerosmith to the sound that was kinda cool, but that voice was unlistenable for me.
maybe what got me was it was music and image directed at 12 year olds, bieng eaten up by people my own age.
damm was i glad when nirvana refused to tour with those wankers. 
hollywood posers.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I think fraser has said pretty much all I could, so there's not much to add. Are they still around? I thought for sure they'd all be either dead or in rehab by now.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Nope. Calling this "Guns and Roses", however, is like Kim Mitchell touring as Max Webster.
> 
> TG


Damn, I miss Max!!!
-Mikey


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I bet Tracii Guns still wishes he turned up for practice though.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

al3d said:


>


The Leafs are terrible, Axl is wearing a Leafs' jersey, the new CD must be terrible.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> bunch o losers. without slash there's no reason to listen at all.


I'm with suttree

I also agree with...



> to me they were more of a One record Hit band..yet they got big...but got small almost as fast. Long forgotten.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

I heard what was purported to be the finished album a month or so ago due to a net leak. It sounded stale and dated and lacked hooks, riffs, etc. etc. I haven't bothered listening to it again. I never liked Guns N Roses, Slash is a good player but the band as a whole never held my interest.

At a cost of $13 million dollars the Velvet Underground could have recorded their debut album about 6500 times.... and it still would have sounded more fresh and original


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

The full finished album hasn't been leaked yet. Lots of demos been floating around for years.

6500 VU records *shudder* spare us all.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

I've seen a lot of judgements here.

How many of you have *really* heard it and not some sample probably at a crap bitrate? I haven't.

I wouldn't think I was on a musician forum from this thread.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

As I've stated, I'm looking forward to it. I find it interesting that Rolling Stone gave it 5 out of 5 stars. Hopefully it lives up to it.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

Geek said:


> I've seen a lot of judgements here.
> 
> How many of you have *really* heard it and not some sample probably at a crap bitrate? I haven't.
> 
> I wouldn't think I was on a musician forum from this thread.


I've heard it. It's out there if you know where to look.
There are probably 3 songs on it that I like. Not enough to buy it.

you can listen to samples here
Chinese Democracy Samples


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Geek said:


> I've seen a lot of judgements here.
> 
> How many of you have *really* heard it and not some sample probably at a crap bitrate? I haven't.
> 
> I wouldn't think I was on a musician forum from this thread.


Thats a fair assessment. We should wait to give it a full listen and critique. You never know. The past exploits and foolishness of Axl aside. I was flipping back through some old guitar mags and the Appetite album was voted many times in the top 5 rock albums of not only the year but of all time. Slash was picked numerous times and player of the year, rock god etc etc.

Can't get around the fact that they were hugely popular and influential during their early career. Plus they sold a stink load of albums.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Paul said:


> Guns 'n' Roses wasn't my thing then, that likely won't change now. Can anyone confirm how to get my free can of Dr Pepper on the day the album is released?


You can't. It's for non-Slash and Buckethead USA residents only. 

However, I will say this much. I've been listening to this album non-stop for the better part of 2 days, and it's actually pretty good!

Let me qualify this a little: It's not Appetite, _but_ it's at least as good as the better parts of Use Your Illusion. Also, there's some really neat stuff on there that really shows Axl's development as a song writer: there's some cool like flamenco riffs, a couple of really funky bump'n'grind drum and bass lines, and he's using his lower register a lot more too. 

If you ever liked the Gunners, I honestly don't think you'd be too disappointed in this album. I approached it with as little bias as possible, but I was expecting an unmitigated disaster. It's not. It's actually a pretty solid album, which is surprising since these older bands tend to get less and less relevant (I hated the last two Metallica albums and U2 hasn't done it for me since 1991).

Anywho, go check it out. You might dig it.


----------



## Marlon (Sep 9, 2007)

*Chinese Democracy*

I don't know if there is a topic for this yet so I just made one anyways. What do you guys think of the album? I think the songs are pretty decent, I just hate Axl Rose and I'm guessing you guys know why. 

Here's the first song in the album.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aG2mcOI4oME


----------

